# Sacramento @ Chicago Game Thread (2/15)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (33-18) @ Chicago Bulls (24-23)
United Center, Tuesday February 15, 2005
5:30 PT, NBALP/CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Maurice Evans/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Eddy Curry/Othella Harrington/Luol Deng/Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Bulls board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 97*
Bulls 91

*Bibby 20pts*
Gordon 20pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grant Napear says Peja is out for the rest of the week.

He also said this team is better right now without Peja, and that Peja needs to take this time and the all-star break to get his head on straight.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Peja needs to take this time and the all-star break to get his head on straight.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 103
Bulls 97

CWebb 25-10-5
Bibby 20-7


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes 

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Previous Matchup

W 113 - 106


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 102
Bulls 101

Bibby: 24 pts, 7 dimes
Evans: 21 pts


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kigns 44
bulls 52 

halftime 

Webb 1-12 fg :dead:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

foot on the line... And they change it to an offensive foul... Alright that's it. I'm ****ing done...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ridiculous:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Ridiculous:sigh:


I agree. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com RECAP 

NBA.com BOXSCORE


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Another close call haunts the Kings: The officials team up to change a blocking foul to charging on center Brad Miller


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------

